# LOOKING FOR MALE IN WI



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am looking to adopt another rat and I want a male. Also I dont really want a baby but if I like him who knows  . Also I prefer not to have a PEW or any other variations that are mainly white. (I just put my himalayan down and its still hard to see white ratters) If anyone has any or knows of someone please let me know. My ratty could use a new friend!!!! Ive looked around here and cant find much at all.


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

What part of WI?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im in Portage county right now possibly moving back to Sheboygan county.


----------

